# 10 tips for making socks last longer



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

This was in my Knitting Daily newsletter today, I thought you all might be interested.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
10 Tips for Longer-Lasting Socks

Owning Simply Socks Yarn Company, a store that specializes in sock yarn, is a very particular niche. Over the past six years, the most common questions I get from my customers involve making hand knit socks last a long time. So I've compiled "10 Tips for Longer Lasting Socks." 

1. Don't wind your yarn into a cake until you're ready to knit. Winding a skein into a cake pulls fibers taught and over months the yarn could lose its ability to spring back into shape.

2. Choose the right yarn for the project; 100% cotton yarn isn't necessarily appropriate for socks because they will quickly bag and lose their shape when worn. Wool and wool/nylon blends are popular for socks because of their innate elasticity. 

3. Choose high-quality sock yarnâinexpensive sock yarn tends have short fibers, which pill and wear out more quickly than longer fibers. If your budget is tight, you can find great deals in sale sections.

4. Go down one needle size (or more) when knitting the feet. If a label calls for a US 2 needle, knit the foot of the sock on a US 1, or even a US 0 so you get a dense fabric that holds up to wear.

5. Knit the right size socks. Too-big socks slip around more on the foot and cause more wear as they move around in your shoes.

6. Rinse socks separately before washing with other items. While dye shouldn't run, super-saturated colors might and you don't want your other socks to be affected.

7. Turn socks inside-out when washing. That way the inside of the sock gets a fuzzy halo over time, and not the outside.

8. Consider washing your finished socks in a small mesh bag in the machine so they don't catch on zippers.

9. Don't wash socks in hot water. Even socks labeled "superwash" could felt or shrink a bit.

10. Lay socks flat to dry. Over time, machine drying will lessen stitch definition and make socks look worn. The intense heat of drying might also break down fibers.

âAllison Van Zandt, Simply Socks Yarn Company


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Awesome list. Can I add some?
#11 Keep your toenails trimmed. 
#12 Wear shoes that fit.
#13 Wear shoes. If you run around in your stocking feet, you may snag your socks on something.
#14 Avoid slip-on shoes. They put undue pressure on the toes of your socks as you shove your feet into the shoes. (This is my personal weakness.)


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I like your list to weever. > Marc


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

In my experience, the best way to make good socks last is not to wear them.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I think number 11 should be up there higher on the list. 
There are people who I wont even knit socks for.
With their dagger toenails? Why bother? LOL.


----------



## organicfarmer (May 11, 2002)

When knitting the sole or heel, do you add extra stitches if you are knitting with a smaller needle?

Thanks.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Forerunner has it right, socks will last forever if not worn.
I have a pair of Dale Earnhardt socks that I have never worn and they look as new as the day I bought them...~lol~...


----------

